# FreeBSD 8.1-RC1 Cannot mount device Pendrive.



## bryn1u (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi. When i put pendrive i get message on screen 





> . Cannot mount volume.
> Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnkownError.


 When i press detalis:

```
An unkown error occured
```

Why ?

greetz.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html


----------



## teckk (Jun 23, 2010)

If you just want to mount the device manually, you use fluxbox, or no GUI at all, then stick the device into the usb port, use dmesg or something to find out where it is then mount to mount it.

Example.

```
dmesg | tail
umass0: <SanDisk Corporation Cruzer Mini, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.20, addr 2> on uhub3
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <SanDisk Cruzer Mini 0.2> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 244MB (501759 512 byte sectors: 64H 32S/T 244C)
```

It's at /dev/da0 and its a fat32 formatted device


```
#mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /home/user/mounting_point
```
Unmount it before removing it.

```
umount /home/user/mounting_point
```

If it's a ntsf device then use ntfs-3g

If it's ufs, ext3 etc. then mount accordingly.


----------

